# B&o 633



## markjs (Dec 11, 2010)

Guys,
There's a 633 boxcar (not the reefer) on Ebay for $300. I recently purchased one in excellent condition for $10. Am I missing something here?
Mark


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

A good price guide helps to keep your sanity.
One reason for joining a good organization is that the members stand by their sales and know how to grade items. However you have to beware on the open market.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

No I don't think you missed anything. The seller may have missed something though....he/she might think he has the uncataloged tuscan reefer without realizing what a reefer looks like. They are very similar to boxcars. The tuscan reefer is a rare piece which might command this price. But this isn't one, unless there is something I'm missing?? I'd stay away....far, far away from this one. Nice catch and thanks for sharing.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I think he's been smoking too much reefer:smokin:


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I picked up a painted-version of this car recently for $50 and thought that was too much. But the car is a beauty, looks like new. Guess it depends how badly you want something.


----------

